# Dog coats with belly covers and necks



## EQUIDAE (14 January 2016)

I'm getting rather handy with my sewing machine and have been looking for a grehound coat pattern to make, but just cannot find what I am looking for. I'm looking for something that has a snood like neck, a belly flap for warmth and possibly legs too. A bit like pajamas but a bit more substantial...

Does anyone know of any patterns available? It doesn't matter if they are paid for patterns.

Something a bit like this...

























Maybe crossed with something like this







I do think this is rather adorable!







If anyone can point me in the right direction I would be very grateful.


----------



## CrazyMare (14 January 2016)

I want coat one in a greyhound size!!!!

Have you tried Etsy?


----------



## EQUIDAE (14 January 2016)

CrazyMare said:



			I want coat one in a greyhound size!!!!

Have you tried Etsy?
		
Click to expand...

Yeah but all ready made coats no patterns  If I guess and make my own I might sell the pattern, or kits to make your own - there seems to be a gap in the market. I think the one you like is retailing at $90 - crazy prices!


----------



## Bellasophia (15 January 2016)

I love sewing coats too...you will find some great ideas here..

http://www.greyhoundhaven.com/documents/GreytCraftPatterns.pdf

http://www.gpa-mn.org/coat-making.html

http://sewing.patternreview.com/cgi-bin/readreview.pl?readreview=1&reviewnum=24992

http://greyhoundsinneed.net/howyoucanhelp/DogCoatsnugglerbig.gif


----------



## EQUIDAE (15 January 2016)

Thankyou Bellasophia - not quite what I am looking for but very adaptable


----------



## Snowy Celandine (15 January 2016)

Some lovely coats there   I am not looking for one for my whippet as she doesn't mind mud and is quick and efficient at cleaning herself but I am desperate to find a coat with a belly flap for my Chihuahua as she is so low to the ground and all our walks are through deep mud these days   I am looking at the Snuggy Hoods ones but not sure if they will fit her properly without seeing them.


----------



## Luci07 (16 January 2016)

Snowy Celandine said:



			Some lovely coats there   I am not looking for one for my whippet as she doesn't mind mud and is quick and efficient at cleaning herself but I am desperate to find a coat with a belly flap for my Chihuahua as she is so low to the ground and all our walks are through deep mud these days   I am looking at the Snuggy Hoods ones but not sure if they will fit her properly without seeing them.
		
Click to expand...

try to get a second hand Mark Todd rug. They had brilliant belly flaps but sadly, just do normal coats now. I have 5 of these fr my Staffords and they are brilliant.


----------

